# Work and Mobile Phone Charge



## Leesider32 (28 Aug 2019)

Hi all,

I recently left my position at work. I had ported over my old number as my work number when I started however when I left I then ported it back to my account with Eir from the work Vodafone account. Work have now come to me saying I owe them €1k as there was a porting charge from Vodafone!!!

I would presume I am not liable for this charge? I have never even heard of anything like this. I want to get my facts right before I reply, is anyone in the know on these things?

Thanks


----------



## Blackrock1 (28 Aug 2019)

why aren't you liable, instead of taking the number assigned you chose to port your own number in, not understanding the contractual arrangements that this meant. You have left a fixed term contract early.


----------



## Leesider32 (28 Aug 2019)

So the responsibility is with me? It is their business account, they initially ported over my number and hence gave permission, they made me redundant and they said to go ahead and port back the number. I had no access to the their account at any stage to check contractual terms. So was it me who broke the contractual terms or them and do you think I am personally responsible for their management of their mobile accounts?


----------



## Blackrock1 (28 Aug 2019)

did you ask them to port your number?


----------



## Steven Barrett (28 Aug 2019)

I think the charge is for cancelling a contract early and not for porting a number to another provider. If your employer was paying the contract, they are liable to the fee. You should ask them to clarify what the €1,000 charge was for. It sounds like they are pulling a fast one on this.


----------



## Leesider32 (28 Aug 2019)

Yes I did ask them to port the number, and they went ahead and did it. I have previously asked to view the bill but have just been told it is for a porting charge, last week they asked me to pay without giving me any detail at all. 

I think my follow up with them is to ask again to view the bill before I do anything.

Incidentally I have just been onto their mobile phone provider to request general information and they have said there is no charge for porting a number that the charge is for cancelling the contract.


----------



## Easel (28 Aug 2019)

I am in the process of doing this at the moment. I am the contact for Vodafone and my company. You would/should of done a transfer of ownership of the number from the company to yourself. In doing this you would of accepted any outstanding contractual obligations between Vodafone and your previous employer. I assume you also got the handset?


----------



## Leesider32 (28 Aug 2019)

So it seems like this is to do with the contract rather than anything related to porting? Maybe the porting triggered the cancelling of the contract so it is more about who is liable for the contract being cancelled? Now as a business if you make someone redundant and hence you don't need that particular contract anymore then how can the former employee be liable? Also just to mention this was first and foremost a business phone as I work in sales.

Btw I am returning the phone, that isn't a problem as I am not using it as I have my own phone.


----------



## Leesider32 (28 Aug 2019)

Just on your point above Easel numbers can be changed on a contract (ported as well) so ownership of the number isn't necessarily dependent on the contract or so I would have thought.


----------



## Blackrock1 (28 Aug 2019)

by porting you cancelled the contract, it was your action that triggered the contract cancellation.

they shouldnt have let you port your number in without making you aware of the consequences, and if they havent then id be inclined to let them whistle for it.


----------



## Steven Barrett (28 Aug 2019)

Blackrock1 said:


> by porting you cancelled the contract, it was your action that triggered the contract cancellation.



His ex employer said he could port the number to his own name. 
And even if he didn't, the charge would have been levied if the employer has cancelled the number or else they would have left the number live and paid the bill for the remainder of the contract (the cost would have been the same). It's not as if they would have given the number to someone else. It is a cost of business, they made him redundant and so they don't want his phone contract anymore. Porting the number is incidental.


----------



## Purple (28 Aug 2019)

If you are being made redundant then there will be no one doing the job after you leave and so the phone will be cancelled anyway. The fact that you are using the number on a  different contract is incidental. How on earth do they think you should be liable for the cost of the contract being cancelled?


----------



## Leesider32 (28 Aug 2019)

Blackrock1 said:


> by porting you cancelled the contract, it was your action that triggered the contract cancellation.




I know you are adamant that I am liable but if you break it down into black and white as you have done then they gave me permission to do this on their account, even the act of giving permission makes them partially culpable if not fully, secondly it is their account not mine so they are liable. To me that is black and white.........I can give you some other colours if you want.

Btw thanks to everyone for your replies!!


----------



## Easel (28 Aug 2019)

Did you get the handset? Was there a transfer of ownership?


----------



## Leesider32 (28 Aug 2019)

I am due to give them back the handset and a laptop next week as that has been the most convenient time to handover. There was no transfer of ownership and there won't be as they will have it.


----------



## SparkRite (28 Aug 2019)

Easel said:


> Did you get the handset? Was there a transfer of ownership?


He already said he is returning the handset.


Leesider32 said:


> Btw I am returning the phone, that isn't a problem as I am not using it as I have my own phone.




Edit:- Ooops, cross post.
@Leesider32  As pointed out already, the actual porting is immaterial and as you were never in contract ( the company was ) I would politely tell them where to go with their €1000 bill.


----------



## Easel (28 Aug 2019)

Leesider32 said:


> I am due to give them back the handset and a laptop next week as that has been the most convenient time to handover. There was no transfer of ownership and there won't be as they will have it.


I would imagine that if you have to pay the €1,000 then you are entitled to keep the handset. 

I would be fighting this all the way in your shoes. 

Is it possible to transfer back to Vodafone and see out the contract without penalty from EIR?


----------



## Leesider32 (28 Aug 2019)

Easel said:


> I would imagine that if you have to pay the €1,000 then you are entitled to keep the handset.
> 
> I would be fighting this all the way in your shoes.
> 
> Is it possible to transfer back to Vodafone and see out the contract without penalty from EIR?



Eir is now a 12 month contract as well so that won't be happening and the way it has been handled so far does not lead me to want to even attempt going down this path.


----------



## Bronte (29 Aug 2019)

Lee you just ignore them, and frankly I'd say good riddance to that ex company.  Give them back the actual phone and laptop though. 

It's clear it was their contract, not yours, they gave you permission to keep the phone number. When they fired you and allowed you to take the number it was they broke their contract. It has zero to do with you. And they can write off the 1K as a cost for their tax returns.  Very very petty of a company to do this to someone they made redundant.


----------



## Purple (29 Aug 2019)

Bronte said:


> Very very petty of a company to do this to someone they made redundant.


Yes, disgraceful behaviour by the former employer.


----------



## Leesider32 (29 Aug 2019)

Thanks guys, I don't think it is enough for me to ignore them or to just say no, I want to prove that I am right to say no! I have asked for the bill again and why I should pay then I will blow them out of the water!! I just think they need to be called out on it in a polite manner of course!


----------



## Leesider32 (3 Sep 2019)

I got the bill, low and behold it is a cancellation charge not a porting charge and the language has changed to it's 'unfortunate' and 'we'll have to find some middle ground on this'. 

So I have been asked to pay twice, been lied to about the exact nature of the charge and now being asked to pay 'some middle ground' figure due to them not being in control of their phone account!


----------



## Sunny (3 Sep 2019)

You were made redundant. There is no middle ground. They cancelled it so their charge...…..God, they have some nerve. Just ignore them


----------



## Luternau (3 Sep 2019)

It was the employers contract with the mobile service provider. I assume on that basis, they paid the bills as they fell due. This charge is no different. With no contract wit the provider, you have no liability for it and they can't pursue you for it. Based on the fact they are making you redundant, they also initiated the process that led to this cancellation charge or whatever it is. They just need to put that fee on the cost of making somebody redundant budget. 
As others have said, it's very petty.


----------

